# Ryzen 2700 and 4 DIMMs



## droopyRO (May 24, 2018)

So i bought a Ryzen 2700 and a MSI B350 Mate https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350-PC-MATE/Overview , updated it to the latest BIOS. And now my troubles started, 2133 or 2400 are fine, anything over that like 2667 is not bootable no mather the voltages i try or timings.
I can boot at 2667 with two DIMMs (btw https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313643 this is my kit) 
So what settings must i fiddle with to get it to work at 2993 and 4 DIMMs ?
Thank you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2018)

@cdawall


----------



## mstenholm (May 24, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> So i bought a Ryzen 2700 and a MSI B350 Mate https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350-PC-MATE/Overview , updated it to the latest BIOS. And now my troubles started, 2133 or 2400 are fine, anything over that like 2667 is not bootable no mather the voltages i try or timings.
> I can boot at 2667 with two DIMMs (btw https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313643 this is my kit)
> So what settings must i fiddle with to get it to work at 2993 and 4 DIMMs ?
> Thank you.


The linked memory is a 2x8 GB set. Do you have two set? The memory is not on the list of supported memory but that is of course not the same as it shouldn't work. Just saying.


----------



## droopyRO (May 24, 2018)

No, a 4x4 4GB DIMM set.
Rolled back to the first version that supports Ryzen 2, 7A34vAD. Got it to work at 2667 for now. I overclocks fine to 4Ghz with 1.4V but the RAM seems stuck at 2667.


EDIT: i think i just found my answer http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_2700_review,19.html
*



			Four DIMM Support
		
Click to expand...

*


> Small sidenote - I've had a question on using four DIMMs in the forums. basically, with 2017 Ryzen and X370 if you used 4 DIMMS, you often got stuck at a maximum 2667 MHz. We tested this with four Flare-X DIMMs from G.Skill. Basically, we inserted them, enabled the XMP and after a reboot, the system posted nicely at 32GB (4x16GB) 3200 MHz CL16. No problem there.


I should have not cheaped out on the motherboard 
The 4x4 kit works well at 3000 CL16 on an Z370 and i5 8600k so it is not a problem by itself.


----------



## Caring1 (May 24, 2018)

Even the more expensive boards only support 2 Dimms of higher speed ram.
The QVL should show that.


----------



## Johan45 (May 25, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> No, a 4x4 4GB DIMM set.
> Rolled back to the first version that supports Ryzen 2, 7A34vAD. Got it to work at 2667 for now. I overclocks fine to 4Ghz with 1.4V but the RAM seems stuck at 2667.
> View attachment 101597
> EDIT: i think i just found my answer http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_2700_review,19.html
> ...



It's not the motherboard it's the RAM.


----------



## droopyRO (May 25, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Even the more expensive boards only support 2 Dimms of higher speed ram.
> The QVL should show that.





Johan45 said:


> It's not the motherboard it's the RAM.


You are talking about the Ryzen platform only, right ? cause the 4x4 kit works perfectly at 3000Mhz on the Intel Z370 motherboard and has been for the last seven months since i got it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 25, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> You are talking about the Ryzen platform only, right ? cause the 4x4 kit workes perfectly at 3000Mhz on the Intel Z370 motherboard.


But is the RAM rated for intel or AMD.


----------



## droopyRO (May 25, 2018)

I don't understand the question, dose Ryzen require a special RAM ?
The performance of the Ryzen 2700 is on par with that of the i5 8600k in the games i tested, but i`m really considering returning it, since i don't know if i want to invest in a X470 motherboard or a different kit of RAM.

Also is that worth it ? at 4000Mhz CPU speed, would 3000 or 3200 RAM bring a big performance boost ? thanks.
This is how it compares to my "old" i5 8600k, quite impressive since it is running at 800Mhz less than the latter.


----------



## Caring1 (May 25, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> You are talking about the Ryzen platform only, right ? cause the 4x4 kit works perfectly at 3000Mhz on the Intel Z370 motherboard and has been for the last seven months since i got it.


Yes, I was talking about the Ryzen platform as that is what the thread is about.


----------



## droopyRO (May 25, 2018)

So what do i have to look for then ? any special feature or series of RAM, a 2x8GB would be sufficient for my needs. Thanks.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 25, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> So what do i have to look for then ? any special feature or series of RAM, a 2x8GB would be sufficient for my needs. Thanks.


G.Skill FlareX and G.Skill TridentZ is normally the goto for Ryzen


----------



## Johan45 (May 25, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> I don't understand the question, dose Ryzen require a special RAM ?
> The performance of the Ryzen 2700 is on par with that of the i5 8600k in the games i tested, but i`m really considering returning it, since i don't know if i want to invest in a X470 motherboard or a different kit of RAM.
> 
> Also is that worth it ? at 4000Mhz CPU speed, would 3000 or 3200 RAM bring a big performance boost ? thanks.
> This is how it compares to my "old" i5 8600k, quite impressive since it is running at 800Mhz less than the latter.




Not necessarily special RAM but not the 4x 4 Hynix. I have some at home nice Dominator 3400 stuff and will not run worth a shit on Ryzen. 
The best/most successful has been mentioned FlareX, SniperX meant for Ryzen but there are other kits which are based on Samsung and not quite as expensive. I'm currently testing a 4x8 kit from Kingston, the HyperX predator RGB and tried it on my AM4 ran perfectly at stock 2933 CL15 and also at 3200 Cl16-18 all four stick, this is also hynix based and more affordable than some others.
To answer the question about RAM speed, that also helps Ryzen performance since the infinity fabric speed which joins the CCX also runs 1:1 with the RAM bus so faster RAM speeds up the interconnect between the cores which improves performance.


----------



## droopyRO (May 26, 2018)

I tried 2x4GB (from the 4x4 kit) and it works fine at 2993 CL16, but i don't see a performance gain over 4x4 2400 CL15 :shrug:


EDIT: and a quick custom benchmark 









Not worth the extra +100$ it would cost me to get a 2x8GB RAM kit.


----------



## R0H1T (May 26, 2018)

You won't see any difference in Cinebench, try AIDA mem tests or some other synthetic benches. With real world applications though, only handful show a marked difference.


----------



## xorbe (May 27, 2018)

So I battled 4x8GB in an X470 board today.  Weirdest thing, 2 per channel worked fine, also 3 sticks total worked fine any combination (therefore 2 per channel DOES work both channel A and B), but as soon as both channels had both sticks, bam it wouldn't work.  Seems like a bios bug -- simply entering the timing numbers from 2 sticks per channel let the machine work grand at 3200 CL14 with all 4 sticks installed.  g.skill Trident Z / asus prime pro / 2700X.  Very frustrating 3 hours.


----------



## las (May 27, 2018)

Why did you choose a 300 series chipset for a 2000 series CPU? I guess price? Memory comp and supp is much better on 400 series.


----------



## droopyRO (May 27, 2018)

No PCI slots, i need my sound card, damnit ! 
And no way i would pay double for the same performance and overclock. If it were not for this RAM problem, it would have been a perfect choice for me, that motherboard.


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2018)

las said:


> Why did you choose a 300 series chipset for a 2000 series CPU? I guess price? Memory comp and supp is THE SAME.


Fixed it for you, a simple BIOS update is needed only. 4XX series chipset has minimal improvements.


----------



## las (May 27, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Fixed it for you, a simple BIOS update is needed only. 4XX series chipset has minimal improvements.



Not when it comes to memory compatibility and speed.
Tons of people are still having issues with newest firmware and even beta firmware on 300 series boards.

Meanwhile 400 series runs 3200+ no problem on all boards.

AMD named them 4xx for a reason.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2018)

not sure about the 2nd gen ryzen, but i needed to over volt my SoC to get my 2133 ram to 3066 - cant remember off  top of my head but i think i raised it between 1.15v-1.2v


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2018)

las said:


> AMD named them 4xx for a reason.


Revised power specs for the new chipset due to the release of the new gen Ryzen, that is all, any extra features are at the mercy of the manufacturers to allow their boards to stand out.


----------



## GLD (May 27, 2018)

Good read. I want a Ryzen 2600 but want to wait for the 450 boards. Plan to start with a 2x8G kit or ram. I know the Ryzen rigs are tricky with ram, that is a bummer.


----------



## droopyRO (May 27, 2018)

Found that out the hard way. But in all seriousness, there is no actual difference between 2400 and 2993 in what i tested so far. Some things like ArmA 3 are hard to test since they have no benchmark.


Mussels said:


> not sure about the 2nd gen ryzen, but i needed to over volt my SoC to get my 2133 ram to 3066 - cant remember off  top of my head but i think i raised it between 1.15v-1.2v


Did not try to fiddle with it, will bump the voltage to 1.2V for a quick test once i get home from work.


----------

